# Bringing UK registered car to Spain for 3 months holidays



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

My sister is coming to Spain for 3 months holiday. She intends bringing her UK registered car and use it for the 3 months before driving back to the UK via France.

Is it legal for her to use her car in Spain for 3 months?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

European rules state that a car should return to its country of origin within six months of leaving. In theory a year long campervan tour is illegal unless you return to your country for six months after six months away - but many seem to manage it 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Be aware that Brexit may alter these rules


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leper said:


> My sister is coming to Spain for 3 months holiday. She intends bringing her UK registered car and use it for the 3 months before driving back to the UK via France.
> 
> Is it legal for her to use her car in Spain for 3 months?


Yes but: 
a) it needs to be fully road legal as it would be in its country of registration (UK), i.e. taxed, tested and insured.
b) the headlights will need to be aimed to the right instead of left.
c) In Spain and elsewhere on continental Europe, the high visibility rear light should be on the left hand side of the vehicle which is fine if it appears on both sides.
You will also need two red triangles (and know where, when and how to place them and you *should have* sufficient high visibility vests for every occupant (the minimum is for the driver) and they should be donned before leaving the vehicle.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Yes but:
> a) it needs to be fully road legal as it would be in its country of registration (UK), i.e. taxed, tested and insured.
> b) the headlights will need to be aimed to the right instead of left.
> c) In Spain and elsewhere on continental Europe, the high visibility rear light should be on the left hand side of the vehicle which is fine if it appears on both sides.
> You will also need two red triangles (and know where, when and how to place them and you *should have* sufficient high visibility vests for every occupant (the minimum is for the driver) and they should be donned before leaving the vehicle.


Your point (c) doesn't apply to tourist vehicles


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Your point (c) doesn't apply to tourist vehicles


I'm not thinking of the law, but for one's own safety.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We brought our car with us to Spain, taxed, mot’d and insured.
Just to be certain I obtained a green card for the insurance and an international driving permit.
The green card is good for six months.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> My sister is coming to Spain for 3 months holiday. She intends bringing her UK registered car and use it for the 3 months before driving back to the UK via France.
> 
> Is it legal for her to use her car in Spain for 3 months?


Yes no problem as others have said, but please tell her.

Only ever stop for a marked police vehicle should that ever be necessary.
Avoid being scammed by nice chatty people when parked in services / laybys. 
Have good Europe breakdown cover & not the cheapest.

Headlight beam converters are available (if needed) in Halfords.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes the car will be ok. Unfortunately if she is here for 90 consecutive days she will automatically become 'resident ' & will then make driving the car illegal as a 'resident ' cannot drive a foreign registered vehicle. It only takes being stopped by one who knows the rules.89 days & leave & the clock resets.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not thinking of the law, but for one's own safety.


So are you saying everyone on holiday here should have their lights changed and then changed again when they go back home?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes the car will be ok. Unfortunately if she is here for 90 consecutive days she will automatically become 'resident ' & will then make driving the car illegal as a 'resident ' cannot drive a foreign registered vehicle. It only takes being stopped by one who knows the rules.89 days & leave & the clock resets.


Usual but unfortunate online scaremongering about the 90 day rule there. 

Unless she goes and registers with the police for a NIE they'll have no idea how long she's been there. Even she gets a NIE, it doesn't track your movements; I had one for 15 years before I actually moved here and went for residencia and they never asked if I'd been living 'illegally' for over 14 years. 

Neither is there a manned border with France, so if she comes in that way there will be no record of her entering the country (even CCTV would require confirmation from DVLA as to who was owner and more proof as to who was driving). 

They'd have to be very alert local plod to note her licence plate the first day she arrives and wander up to her with paperwork on the 3 month anniversary just as she's leaving.

If in doubt, go to France, Andorra, Portugal or Gibraltar for a night. 

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

_Si_ said:


> Usual but unfortunate online scaremongering about the 90 day rule there.
> 
> Unless she goes and registers with the police for a NIE they'll have no idea how long she's been there. Even she gets a NIE, it doesn't track your movements; I had one for 15 years before I actually moved here and went for residencia and they never asked if I'd been living 'illegally' for over 14 years.
> 
> ...


What's a NIE got to do with anything?

Any one can have a NIE. 

@Gus-Lopez was talking about being resident after 90 days - nothing to do with having an NIE!

Thew rules state "after 90 days with the intention of staying longer" - so 90 days will be just fine any way.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What's a NIE got to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thunk it was pretty clear... How will the police even know she's there unless she goes to them to ask for something like a NIE? Are they knocking on doors checking for foreigners every night where some people live? 

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Some months ago I was stopped by the Guardia Civil on one of their regular roadside checks, they asked when I had entered Spain and my departure date,and my address whilst in Spain . They then checked my details using the equipment they had in their car ,through this they were able to ascertain that I was not the owner of the car. My friend was the owner, I was then asked for my friends details which they also checked and established eventually that all the information I had given was correct. This took about 15 to 20 minutes. It’s interesting to speculate what action they would have taken if the dates of arrival/ departure were in excess of 3 months.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

_Si_ said:


> I thunk it was pretty clear... How will the police even know she's there unless she goes to them to ask for something like a NIE? Are they knocking on doors checking for foreigners every night where some people live?
> 
> ---
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


You've missed the point entirely ...

Anyone can get an NIE even if they never have and never intend stepping foot in Spain. An NIE can be obtained from a consulate without going to the police in Spain.

If, however, they go to the police for residency, then they now know they are here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> Usual but unfortunate online scaremongering about the 90 day rule there.
> 
> Unless she goes and registers with the police for a NIE they'll have no idea how long she's been there. Even she gets a NIE, it doesn't track your movements; I had one for 15 years before I actually moved here and went for residencia and they never asked if I'd been living 'illegally' for over 14 years.
> 
> ...


Scaremongering? The law is not scaremongering.

People come to the forum asking questions, wanting to know what's what. Do you think that the law should not be discussed?
It's true that many people don't play by the rules and they get away with it, (in fact it seems that the OP has friends who have decided to not follow Spanish laws) no disputing that, but that doesn't mean that if a forum member knows the law and quotes it s/he's accused of scaremongering.
People do get stopped, caught and fined, especially in the south of Spain. There are also plenty of people who get away with it.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thanks all for your advice. I think I had a senior moment and got something into my head about a non existent 29 day rule re having a foreign registered car in Spain.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Getting away with it because the police are not that bright 

Practically every day there are Policia Local officers patrolling a shopping centre car park close to where I live. 

Having chatted with them, I know they communicate via the internet directly with DVLA and have a good command of english. 

They check vehicle registrations and then if suspicious, DL particulars. 

I have seen many U.K. registered vehicles being removed by the police and the owners/drivers being fined

Maybe the police are not as dim as some seem to think

If Brexit happens, then I guess even more will become aware of police activity !

Incidentally leaving Spain for a day or two, driving across the border, does not ‘start the clock’ again on how long one is spending in Spain, as some seem think. Odd days of absence are ignored

And, if the police want to check how long one has been here, unless they move regularly, asking a neighbour is very easy and then it is up to the person to prove otherwise.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Getting away with it because the police are not that bright
> 
> Practically every day there are Policia Local officers patrolling a shopping centre car park close to where I live.
> 
> ...


As you say, Spanish police being part of the Schengen Agreement, have the ability to make enquiries through the DVLA.

As an ex cop from the UK I have stopped, and taken foreign registered cars off the road in the UK. It was as simple as a radio call to the control room who made the enquiries with the nation country within 20 minutes.

I will be glad to get rid of my UK registered car and obtain my Spanish registered car because every time I see the police I feel that my UK reg is going to attract attention.

Why would you want to live here and not abide by Spanish laws, rules and regulations as you would back in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_Si_ said:


> I thunk it was pretty clear... How will the police even know she's there unless she goes to them to ask for something like a NIE? Are they knocking on doors checking for foreigners every night where some people live?
> 
> ---
> Castilla y León | Andalucía


No, they don't go door-knocking all the time - but they do sometimes do it.

Also, with tourist accomodation now having to be registered, & all guests' passport details having to be supplied to the Guardia, it's going to be far more difficult to turn up as a tourist & stay longer under the radar.

Hate to bring up the B-word - but after Brexit Brits will be under closer scrutiny as 3rd country citizens.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> No, they don't go door-knocking all the time - but they do sometimes do it.
> 
> Also, with tourist accomodation now having to be registered, & all guests' passport details having to be supplied to the Guardia, it's going to be far more difficult to turn up as a tourist & stay longer under the radar.
> 
> Hate to bring up the B-word - but after Brexit Brits will be under closer scrutiny as 3rd country citizens.


Also last time we were in Benidorm the police were stopping foreign plated cars and asking when they arrived etc. (not just Uk a dutch couple we know were stopped)
Well one officer did, the other one was doing a computer check as you get photographed as you get off the ferry or the tunnel (and there are still traffic checks at the non existent EU borders). So its not worth lying.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Also last time we were in Benidorm the police were stopping foreign plated cars and asking when they arrived etc. (not just Uk a dutch couple we know were stopped)
> Well one officer did, the other one was doing a computer check as you get photographed as you get off the ferry or the tunnel (and there are still traffic checks at the non existent EU borders). So its not worth lying.


They used to hang around the schools here - probably still do, but my kids finished school years ago. Obviously if you had kids in school, you lived here.

I know of different nationality families who had their cars impounded - & also some who somehow got away with it, eventually moving 'home' having been driving the same UK plated no MOT car here for years!

This was 8-10 years ago - checking is much easier now of course.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You've missed the point entirely ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really want to trade pointless arguments but as you're being so rude I feel the need to point out that you have entirely missed my point, which I'll take the time to make even simpler: "how are the police going to know that someone is there unless that person actively goes to the station to ask for something (e.g. a NIE) and gives the police the opportunity to note that person's arrival?"

I never said a NIE was a document that tracked your time in Spain, that came entirely from your imagination. 

Picking a few words from a person's post, highlighting them red, and going off on tangents isn't really necessary. 

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Monkey104 said:


> As you say, Spanish police being part of the Schengen Agreement, have the ability to make enquiries through the DVLA.


Just to be clear, the UK (and Ireland) are not in Schengen. That's why you have to queue up for passport control at each end of your flight from UK to Spain, but not from say, France to Spain (both of whom are in Schengen). 

The UK only joined an agreement to exchange driver data with euro forces two years ago. It's called Mutual Legal Assistance - more here https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...drivers-pursued-foreign-police-forces-unpaid/ 


The other posts about police checking up on foreigners and searching for border cctv images give the impression you all live in the badlands! Must be some reason for it; high levels of foreign criminality? I'm sure if there are lots of illegal cars then crackdowns are justified, but can we come back to the fact this thread was about a 3 month holiday and how the OP's sister is unlikely to be forced to become a resident nor import her car?! 

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Scaremongering? The law is not scaremongering.
> 
> People come to the forum asking questions, wanting to know what's what. Do you think that the law should not be discussed?
> It's true that many people don't play by the rules and they get away with it, (in fact it seems that the OP has friends who have decided to not follow Spanish laws) no disputing that, but that doesn't mean that if a forum member knows the law and quotes it s/he's accused of scaremongering.
> People do get stopped, caught and fined, especially in the south of Spain. There are also plenty of people who get away with it.


There's nothing to get away with - it's a 3 month holiday for Christ's sake!

In this case - this specific case we're replying to - telling someone their visitor might become a legal resident, and so get fined or have their car taken off them at the end of their holiday, is nothing more than scaremongering.

Sure, if you live here, import your car - no one likes untested, uninsured cars on the roads. But let's be reasonable, please. 

---
Castilla y León | Andalucía


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Si. I do not know how many people in spain are liable to be looked at nor how many think they are living under the radar and hidden, however the other day a gestor who deals almost exclusively with non Spaniards said she was amazed how many people, who been living in Spain without documentation, had approached her recently to legalise their situation

That would imply the police, tax man, etc have a lot of possible targets if they are interested. 

I have lived in spain over 30 years. I have always made my tax returns etc. Last week I had a registered letter from the tax office demanding that I prove what OAP I received in tax year 2014, albeit that I made the declaration, that the payments are made by DWP direct to my Spanish bank and Hacienda (AEAT) have my NIE and thus full access to my bank account in Spain .

PS. Si. The Polica Nacional administer the NIE and EU registrations, so have full access to all records no matter where in the world the application was made


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Barriej said:


> Also last time we were in Benidorm the police were stopping foreign plated cars and asking when they arrived etc. (not just Uk a dutch couple we know were stopped)
> Well one officer did, the other one was doing a computer check as you get photographed as you get off the ferry or the tunnel (and there are still traffic checks at the non existent EU borders). So its not worth lying.


I suspect that the officer using the computer was just checking the legal status of the foreign plated vehicle (MOT, Tax & insurance).

We drive a UK registered car in Spain (legally) and were once walking back to our vehicle when we saw a traffic car parked behind us and saw our registration number on his computer. The Spanish police have had access to the UK databases for some time now and make full use of this for spot checks. We just got in the car and drove away but I imagine we would've been stopped if the MOT or tax had expired.

There should be no problems driving a UK registered vehicle in Spain for 3 months providing it is street legal in the UK (Don't SORN it!).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> My sister is coming to Spain* for 3 months holiday*. She intends bringing her UK registered car and use it for the 3 months before driving back to the UK via France.
> 
> Is it legal for her to use her car in Spain for 3 months?





gus-lopez said:


> Yes the car will be ok. *Unfortunately if she is here for 90 consecutive days she will automatically become 'resident *' & will then make driving the car illegal as a 'resident ' cannot drive a foreign registered vehicle. It only takes being stopped by one who knows the rules.89 days & leave & the clock resets.





_Si_ said:


> There's nothing to get away with - it's a *3 month holiday* for Christ's sake!
> 
> In this case - this specific case we're replying to - telling someone their visitor might become a legal resident, and so get fined or have their car taken off them at the end of their holiday, is nothing more than scaremongering.
> 
> ...


Everyone, the OP, Gus Lopez and you are talking about 3 months, so all the posts are relevant. It's true, in the eyes of the Spanish authorities, 3 months = residence, even if you don't like it, think it's ridiculous or whatever. The police or Guardia can, and do on occasions, ask for proof as to how long you have been here like tickets, hotel reservations, movements in bank statements etc. So the OPs sister would be wise to keep those kinds of paper, stay less than 3 months (what difference will 88 days make rather than 92?), and drive around secure in the knowledge that she's doing everything right. An NIE (which as pointed out is a tax number) and whether it has been granted or not doesn't come in to it. You can get an NIE without even being in Spain so it's not proof of how long you've been here. A register on the town council (padrón) might, or if you are registered on the EU citizens living in Spain's list (obligatory for all EU citizens living in this country) but the OPs sister wouldn't have those as she's not going to be living here.

That people drive cars illegally in Spain all the time and every day and don't get caught? It would seem so. Is it a grave crime? No. However, get caught up in an accident for example, and find a keen policeman on the beat and you're likely to get a fine and maybe problems carrying on driving the car.
That's not scaremongering in my view. That's telling the OP what the real situation is,* as was asked* and then s/he can make up their minds as to what to do.
Hope that has cleared up the reasons for why people have written what they have. To me it's helping people who have asked for help


----------

